# OT: Coming to Northern Italy and looking for advice.



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello Italians,

I'll be in Northern Italy for 10 days. We are staying in Lecco every night and will be traveling to a different part of Northern Italy every day. So, I have some questions:

1. I've been online trying to learn about plug adapters. It seems like Italy doesn't have just one type like we do here in the USA. I'm confused. I'll be charging low voltage stuff like an iPad, iPhone, external battery packs and a camera. I don't need any power converters for these devices but I do need adapters. What should I get for adapters?

2. I don't know any Italian language. This is kind of a last minute trip. Is that going to be a problem for me? Do a lot of people there also speak English?

3. One of the day trips we're doing is the Ferrari museum. But, our group won't be going if there aren't enough people who want to go. This day trip is a must for me. What is the public transportation like from Lecco to maranello, just in case I have to do it without the group?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Weird questions 

1) this is an example
Plug Adapter for Italy - Type B Plug - Electronic Adaptors For European Travel - Amazon.com
I believe any universal travel adapter that you'll find at radioshack or airport will work

2) many of the younger generation and almost all the hotel employees do speak english

3) your best bet is moving by train, look here for schedules
Trenitalia_ENG - HomePage


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, very helpful! I'm pretty sure that's the plug I bought.


----------

